# What's up with the dates



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

I just noticed some of the sd card dates are from the 70's. What's up with that?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

think that's when linux was created or something like that


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

jlank said:


> I just noticed some of the sd card dates are from the 70's. What's up with that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


there is problems with pushing back the real date to the real time clock (rtc)
its a known issue and not really actively being looked at but i'm sure it'll be fixed some day

if you use twrp, you can rename your backup before running it


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you so much I thought I was having flashbacks to my younger years 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

